# information on ETCP rigging certification?



## luigi517 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am new here and am looking for information on ETCP rigging certification.

Thanks


----------



## erosing (Mar 5, 2010)

http://etcp.esta.org/candidateinfo/riggingexams.html

Short of personal expirience, their website covers just about everything. If you haven't already, read the candidate handbook and the requirements, those two should answer most questions. 

Are there any specific questions you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

